
NSA surveillance may cause breakup of internet, warn experts - bpierre
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/01/nsa-surveillance-cause-internet-breakup-edward-snowden
======
JusSkott
except we have the knowledge and drive to put it back together again.

